# Firefox Users Targeted by Rare Piece of Malware



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Researchers at BitDefender have discovered a new type of malicious software that collects passwords for banking sites but targets only Firefox users...

The malware runs when Firefox is started...

When it runs on a PC, it registers itself in Firefox's system files as "Greasemonkey," a well-known collection of scripts that add extra functionality to Web pages rendered by Firefox."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20081205/tc_pcworld/firefoxuserstargetedbyrarepieceofmalware_1


----------

